# P&O ferry offer with Quidco.com



## trek (May 1, 2005)

P&O ferry offer on quidco

Dover/Calais 7% cash back and free upgrade from saver to standard

Book directly with P&O Ferries this month to be upgraded from a 'Saver' ticket to 'Standard Flexi' for no additional charge.

make be of use to someone ???


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

This is probably for cars but I've just emailed P&O to clarify the position.
I'll report back when I get a reply.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sent query at 12.44 but only an acknowledgement so far.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

To date I've had nothing from P&O apart from the acknowledgemet below:-

*"Thank you for contacting us. We received your email at: 2015-01-12 12:47:52.

For post-travel enquiries, (feedback on your journey, comments, or for any onboard purchase returns) your email will be passed to the P&O Ferries Care Team. Please allow 14 working days for them to investigate and reply to you. The business hours for the team are Monday to Friday, 09:00 - 17:30.

For pre-travel and sales requirements, we will endeavour to respond as soon as possible over the holiday period.

If you would like to make an urgent booking or amend a reservation, please contact our Call Centre on 08716 64 64 64. Our UK Call Centre business hours are: 07:30 - 22:00 every day. (Calls cost 10p per minute plus network extras. Calls from mobiles will be higher).*


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've had a reply to my email (below) to P&O;-

 Good afternoon

I am about to book ferries for our a month in France in June via Dover/Calais. This using a 7m motorhome.
We usually use DFDS and Dunkirk.

As Quidco user I note the 7% discount available at the moment and upgrade from a 'Saver' ticket to 'Standard Flexi' for no additional charge. and would be grateful if you van advise whether the discount is available to me with our motorhome.

Thank you


Reply from P&O FWIW

Dear Gillian,

Thank you for your email.

I am not familiar with the Quidco discount, but I can confirm that our promotional fares can not be used in conjunctions with another discount. On this occasion, you may find that our Early Booking Offer (upgrade to Flexi at no extra charge) to be better value than the 7% discount.

If we can help you with anything else, please don't hesitate to contact us at the address below or by email at the following address: [email protected].

Regards

Sonia Niemiec

Customer Services


A complete waste of time.
Eurotunnel here we come. :wink:


----------

